# Fraizer Gone!!



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So what are the opinions on this one?? And who do you think is a good option out there?

Now I think this is a move that is needed 100% along with the D and O coaches gone too. I mean the Offense was pathetic this year. You can blame that on the QB situation and some injuries. But it has been unimaginative for the past 3 years. Defenses stack 7-8 guys in the box and we still can't go down field!! That is leaving at least 2 WR or 1 TE with one on one coverage. Also with the Offense.... Look what has been happening since Patterson has been playing. Now was he that dumb and could learn the system or did they just not want to use him because of the "old school" mentality that they had to give other guys shots who were on the team longer?? Who knows. The game still gets me when they threw a Hail Mary to end the game and Patterson wasn't even on the field. They had Wright who is under 6' tall and you have Patterson 6'4" (I think) and can jump out of the dome wasn't on the field??? That is a big mistake!!! Now with the Defense coach gone... I mean we had injuries but how can we not close out games? It has been that way for the past 3 years again. We get a lead and then collapse. To me that is coaching not making adjustments!!!

Now onto who would be a good fit... I have no clue. There is no front runner out there at all. Maybe Lovie Smith? Maybe if they throw enough money at Gruden or Cower?? But those two has cushie jobs and won't give them up with out major dollars thrown at them.

What are others thoughts??

Also Packers and Bears game was great one to watch as a football fan. Same with Dallas and Eagles.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm reading where Jack DelRio might be a leading candidate, think he would be a good choice, few others out there, the Defensive coach from the seahawks, don't remember his name right now..............

I liked Frazier, but it was time for a change, I don't really think it was all his fault, without a top QB at this level it's hard to win.....

It will interesting to see who they draft in the 1st round this next draft, 8th overall pick, should be some good QB's there yet....

Our defense really let the team down this year, injuries and just maybe not enough talent on that side of the ball to win at this level, the next coach has a lot of work ahead of him.............

I don't ever remember a year where there was soo many playoff spots on the line in the last weekend of football, very exciting to watch, the Pukers are definitely a different team with Mister Rodgers playing and then they get a home game to boot, 2 weeks ago they were done, Cutler choked like he always does.....................

Playoff football, best time of the year....................


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

The GM shoulda got booted as well. He needed to sink with the ship too.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The Vikes waited too long to fire him. Why did they sign Freeman to only have him play one game? Why did it take so long to get Patterson to get involved with the offense. What happened to the defense? They would look good and take a step forward, then take two steps back. Why did Ponder start for so long? They should have taken Dalton in the draft....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The Vikes waited too long to fire him. Why did they sign Freeman to only have him play one game? Why did it take so long to get Patterson to get involved with the offense. What happened to the defense? They would look good and take a step forward, then take two steps back. Why did Ponder start for so long? They should have taken Dalton in the draft....

Well it will be fun watching the Broncos in the post season!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't think Spielman should be gone just yet. He has had good drafts (even with Ponder) when he was VP of player personel. He has only been the GM for two season. Now I agree the Freeman situation was bogus and a waste as of now (we have to see if they resign him or keep freeman on board or not). We should see what he and a new coach can do with this team.

Here is the thing we have to look at with NFL football. One year can make a difference from being at the bottom of a conference and winning one. The Vikings did lose 4 games by 7 points or less. If they would have won those games at the tie this year that would have put their record at 10-6. Which would have won the division. One player can make that difference on either side of the ball! I mean if Allen would have had a couple more sacks or would have had his sacks spread out through the season and not most of them in 3 games (2 - DET, 2.5 PIT, and 2 PHI). He had a total of 5 sacks in 13 games!!!

Lets go back to coaching.... Towards the end of the year they started to let Rhodes (when he was healthy) go one on one. Why didn't they let him do this earlier in the year? He was being effective. Now I wouldn't call him a shut down corner by any means but he was going 1 on 1 with some of the best and keeping them in check. Why didn't the coaches make that mover earlier in the year?? Could have won a game or two??

There was many little things this year that sucked about the Vikings and many of the little things can be corrected by coaches and were not. So like I was saying things can change in a hurry in one year.

The whole "rebuilding" aspect isn't true. They have a good core base of players... Vets like Greenway, AP, Jennings, Loadholdt, Felton, Cassel, Carlson, Sullivan. Then you have the emerging players or Smith, Rodoulph, Geirhart, Kalil, Griffen, Henderson, Simpson.....then add in the rookies or 1 year guys as Patterson, Rhodes, Floyd, Blanton, Cole.. You got a good group of players that is the emerging and youth come together and get better can make a huge difference. It will be interesting what happens in the off season....who we keep or who we go after. There could some names out there to be gotten at QB and other positions. If we don't sign people we could have some cap room to make moves. We also have a couple 3 round picks that we can use to get players, trade to move up, or keep and draft with.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

The rebuilding days in the NFL are pretty much gone, thru free agency and draft picks you can turn a team around pretty fast, now having a solid foundation to start with helps and I believe the Vikes are not that far off, we just need a franchise QB (every team needs one I guess) and they're hard to come by.......get the QB situation figured out and they'll be alright........

Then I think about Trent Dilfer winning the super bowl and the QB deal goes out the window, but he had a GREAT defense behind him......


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Look what happened with KC, bottom dwellers last year. Get a new coach and quarterback. Boom, had a chance at winning the division and are in the playoffs.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Gerhart is a free agent and won't be back unless they trade AP for draft picks.Neither will Allen or Williams.Cook and Henderson won't make it next year either.They really need help on defense.Other than a QB.....the offense is pretty good.Cassel won't be there either unless they tell him that he is the starter.

They will look for defensive players and a QB in the next draft.Not sure what they have available under the cap.There are only 2 QB free agents worth looking at....both from Chicago.....Cutler and McNown.One of they will be signed by the Bears and the other a free agent.

Now it's time to pull for ANY team playing the Pukers.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well Cutler is off the market. But we can see what they do with Mc Gown.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

On another subject, Chris Kluwe , the old punter for the Vikes, I agree the guy should be able to speak his mind on whatever issues he wants, but to blame certain individuals for his demise in the NFL is absurd, what a fricking crybaby he is..............


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Kluwe is an attention whore. I would classify him like the kardashians. He always needs to be in the press.

I agree that he has the right and shouldn't be discriminated against in anyway shape or form for his beliefs and/or political stances. But he is just trying to make waves and get his name out there. he was beat out in MN and got cut because of that and to save cap space because they signed a rookie cheaper. the Vikings at the beginning of the season didn't know if Allen and others would be worth re-signing at the end of this year. Then he got beat out in Oakland as well.

We will see what the investigation will find but I am sure it will be nothing. But I will eat my words if the investigation comes back and Kleuwe is right. But I don't think so.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

The way the queens think, they will probably go after Vick oke:


----------

